# Would this board be good for beginners?



## Rafael702 (12 mo ago)

Hi, I’ve always wanted to snowboard, but never had the chance. Now that Im living in Montana, access to snowboarding has been made easier. Right now I’m looking into buying a board for beginners, but I’m a little lost. I found one which I like the design, and from my research, it might be a good one, but I’m not sure. This is the one


> >> Snowboard I’m looking into.  <<<


If you guys think that one wouldn’t fit a beginner, which one would you guys recommend? Im looking for one that is under $600. I’m 165 pounds and my height is 5’10”


----------



## ChrisZed (Oct 5, 2021)

It is a great board. I wish I had such a good options when I started 20 years ago but this is a different story so anyway, yes 👍 100%


----------



## Rafael702 (12 mo ago)

ChrisZed said:


> It is a great board. I wish I had such a good options when I started 20 years ago but this is a different story so anyway, yes 👍 100%


I feel lucky to have so many options! Thank you!


----------

